# Guinea Pig Food



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Getting everything sorted now for when I get my two guinea pigs, and I was wondering is JR Farm guinea pig food ok?

It caught my eye when there was a deal on at zooplus, so I'm thinking, should I buy three bags of the food for £11 and get a free toy?

JR Farm Guinea Food: Great Deals on Small Pet Food at zooplus: 3 x JR Farm Grainless Complete Guinea Pig + Snacky Free!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Never heard of that one 

I feed wagg optimum and both my boys have great coats


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a wagg optimum girl myself too


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I'm a wagg optimum girl myself too


It's great isn't it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> It's great isn't it


Yeah!! I love it. Prevents selective feeding, is good quality and cheap as chips! xx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I did use wagg before with my Syrian and was happy with it, I will now be buying the 10KG pack of Wagg guinea pig food for £10 which is fantastic...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I did use wagg before with my Syrian and was happy with it, I will now be buying the 10KG pack of Wagg guinea pig food for £10 which is fantastic...


Make sure you go for the Optimum hun because it is a pellet feed so you don't have any problems with selective feeding


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Make sure you go for the Optimum hun because it is a pellet feed so you don't have any problems with selective feeding


I have

Wagg Optimum Guinea Pig 10kg  Thanks.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I have
> 
> Wagg Optimum Guinea Pig 10kg  Thanks.


Brill...I love the 10kg bags...esp for the rabbits!!!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't know how much it was so I compared it to my 2KG bag of Degu [email protected] food and I was just shocked...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I didn't know how much it was so I compared it to my 2KG bag of Degu [email protected] food and I was just shocked...


tbh you can get most food cheaper than what [email protected] sell it for 
I refuse to go in to one now lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine have Tesco guinea pig food which is around £3.36 for 3kg. Used to feed Gerty guinea pig but it got too expensive. A good quality hay is more important as it's around 80% of their diet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Mine have Tesco guinea pig food which is around £3.36 for 3kg. Used to feed Gerty guinea pig but it got too expensive. A good quality hay is more important as it's around 80% of their diet.


Yes you are right that hay is important, but so is a good quality pellet because gp's can't produce their own vit C and feeding mixes can cause selective feeding so you can't guarantee they are getting the correct amount of vitamins daily.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well mine seem fine on it and they get plenty of veggies too. I've tried the pellet foods but they aren't keen at all so went back to muesli. I have 12 guinea pigs ranging from around 12 months to nearly 5 years and they are all nice and healthy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Well mine seem fine on it and they get plenty of veggies too. I've tried the pellet foods but they aren't keen at all so went back to muesli. I have 12 guinea pigs ranging from around 12 months to nearly 5 years and they are all nice and healthy.


Well of course they will prefer the muesli over pellets (that's like giving a child the choice between McDonalds and a good home cooked dinner lol

I'm not saying your piggies aren't healthy I am just saying that overall pellets are a better diet.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Well of course they will prefer the muesli over pellets (that's like giving a child the choice between McDonalds and a good home cooked dinner lol
> 
> I'm not saying your piggies aren't healthy I am just saying that overall pellets are a better diet.


I would pick home cooked, I love my mums cooking HA!

On topic; Ye pellets are much healthier because they have everything in them right?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well of course they will prefer the muesli over pellets (that's like giving a child the choice between McDonalds and a good home cooked dinner lol
> 
> I'm not saying your piggies aren't healthy I am just saying that overall pellets are a better diet.


I don't exactly think you can compare muesli to Mcdonalds - it's still guinea pig food and has vitamin C in.:

Well I'm sticking with it anyhow - it works for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I would pick home cooked, I love my mums cooking HA!
> 
> On topic; Ye pellets are much healthier because they have everything in them right?


Yep that's right hun, you can be certain that they have eaten everything rather than just picking out the best bits :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> I don't exactly think you can compare muesli to Mcdonalds - it's still guinea pig food and has vitamin C in.:
> 
> Well I'm sticking with it anyhow - it works for me.


Not trying to start an argument cos at the end of the day you will feed what works for you, but here is a list of the nutritional content of Tesco gp food compared to Wagg Optimum.

Tesco Guinea pig food.
Protein = 13.5%
Fat = 12%
Fibre = 8.5%
Ash = 4.5%
Vit C = 200.0mg

Wagg Optimum Guinea pig food.
Protein = 17%
Fat = 4.5%
Fibre = 17%
Ash = 7 %
Vit C = 240 mg

So from that although there is only 40mg difference in vit C content the difference in fibre and fat is enough for me to compare Tesco food with McDonalds lol.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well compare it to what you like, it doesn't bother me one bit.

You feed pellets I feed muesli - end of. : 

Whatever you put on this forum someone is always looking for an argument and trying to prove THEIR way is the best way. I've had guinea pigs for over 30 years now and always fed muesli and good quality hay and plenty of veggies and my guinea pigs have nearly all had healthy lives with no vet visits, no vitamin c deficiencies (which by the way doesn't last long in pellets or muesli as storage and light rapidly destroys it) so you do it your way and I'll continue to do it mine.:thumbsup:

Hope you live as healthy life as your piggies appear to do.

I've got the bag of guinea pig food here and the protein is 16% and fat 5.5% not 13.5% and 12% as your post states.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Well compare it to what you like, it doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> You feed pellets I feed muesli - end of. :
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to start an argument, nor did I say my way was best 

That is the reason I started my post


> Not trying to start an argument cos at the end of the day you will feed what works for you


I am a bit of a nutrition geek when it comes to fluffs, so I thought show the difference between the 2 feeds so that people can see for themselves why myself and many other piggie owners choose to feed a pellet diet.

You can't argue with the facts, muesli encourages selective feeding, pellets don't.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I wasn't trying to start an argument, nor did I say my way was best
> 
> That is the reason I started my post
> 
> ...


You do have a point, pellets do work better in that they can't take what they like but ye it's up to you how you feed your piggies.


----------

